

MacUpdate Bundle: 11 Mac Apps for $49.99 - neovive
https://www.mupromo.com/

======
farmer_ted
Parallels and 1Password for $50 is a sweet deal. The two DVD rippers are
icing. You could invert those two, I suppose and still be valid.

------
benologist
How ridiculously annoying - I just bought Parallels a few days ago, for more
than the bundle costs lol.

